# Found on Google Street View



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Found this while examining Google Street View. 

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.079...4!1saqZFVoKNUNn6dL3Fx7h7YA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Send all blue Model 3’s southeast!


----------



## Jener (Jun 30, 2021)

Looks Like a bunch of blues


----------



## Malaromane (Jul 5, 2020)

Very sad. Not a single vehicle on that trailer is the correct colour.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Malaromane said:


> Very sad. Not a single vehicle on that trailer is the correct colour.


Maybe they're all headed to the paint shop.


----------



## Malaromane (Jul 5, 2020)

Klaus-rf said:


> Maybe they're all headed to the paint shop.


One could only hope!


----------

